
Why Upgrade PostgreSQL? - gkop
https://why-upgrade.depesz.com/show?from=11.8&to=12.3&keywords=
======
k0t0n0
We are planning to migrate from postgrsql 9.6 to 12.3 (or 13 once it's
stable).

So far everything works well except the one query which is 2x slower in 12.3
(not sure if something is wrong with my docker image).

Query is generation visits data using a laltteral join over a date range. I
was hoping it would speed up the query when jumping to 12.3, but that's not
the case sofar.

